# Rochester NY - Network Group



## Green Feet (Oct 3, 2007)

I am interested in putting together a network of quality residential snow plowers. I am constantly being asked to plow in areas I do not cover. I am thinking that if we can have a company iin each area, we would always be able to refer as well as get referrals in our area. In particular, I live in Greece (14612) and would have this area. You could be signed up for your area. An addition, I would like to put a full page ad out that would designate what areas and what number to call. No need to call around. If in your area, they call your number. The only cost would be your share of the ad. Although you must be fully insured and have references available. Send me a message and let me know if you are interested, any suggestions, and what town/zip code you work in.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## low country (Jul 5, 2008)

*live in brockport area*

Sounds good to me. What are the going rates for plowing driveways.....? New to business 
Let me know.....
Dan


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm for this idea, I want Webster and Penfield!


----------



## spazfam (Aug 15, 2006)

Bob,

You know where I operate in Hilton, Spencerport, Greece and this year adding Charlotte, Webster and Irond. I'm in!
Dale


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm in hilton, weservice from 490 to lake, from hamlin to river. Commercial/residential both


----------



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Rochester*

Hey guys! I cover Henrietta, Pittsford, and Brighton.


----------



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Networking*

I also have a 2 yd salt dogg. Salter!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I can get the Fairport, Perinton area. Thats where most of my stuff is.


----------



## cabu (Oct 30, 2008)

In your opinion, who are the best snow equipment suppliers in Rochester area


----------



## low country (Jul 5, 2008)

Im in Brockport area want that area and Greece too.
LOW COUNTRY PROPERTY MAINTENANCE.
738-2728


----------



## low country (Jul 5, 2008)

also Holley,Clarkson,hamlin


----------



## jayw (Oct 22, 2008)

i am currently taking contracts in the brighton and pittsford area


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Avon, Bloomfield, Bristol, Canadice, Canandaigua, Conesus, East Bloomfield, 
Farmington, Gorham, Helmock, Henrietta (East of 390, Jefferson and 
south), Honeoye, Honeoye Falls, Ionia, Lima, Livonia, Mendon, Middlesex, 
Naples, Pittsford (south of Jefferson Rd), Richmond, Rush,Scottsville, Shortsville, 
Springwater, and Victor. 

We'll go anywhere though if any of you guys are in a bind and need help.


----------



## kcody2 (Nov 22, 2008)

*looking for someone to plow driveway (residential) Hilton-curtis rd*

I am looking for estimates to plow my driveway on Curtis Rd in Hilton, NY. The driveway is not paved, but most of the rocks are well cemented. Please contact if interested.

Thank you
Kristine


----------



## kcody2 (Nov 22, 2008)

I am looking for estimates to plow my driveway on Curtis Rd in Hilton, NY. The driveway is not paved, but most of the rocks are well cemented. Please contact if interested.

Thank you
Kristine


----------

